# Is blood and mucus in stool normal? (New here)



## Prezwilson15 (Jul 5, 2011)

Hello everyone,I'm new here, today's my first day. I've been diagnosed with IBS in the past and have gone in and out of having issues.Well recently, I started losing my hair. After some testing it turns out I have low Vitamin D and low iron. The whole testing situation made me anxious as I have health anxiety.I got my results on Friday of last week. On Friday night I had an awful diarrhea episode coming home from going out to eat. I almost didn't make it home. The next morning, I had one BM that was just like a sheet of mucus with little blood splatters in it (almost looked like the pattern of strawberry seeds). Then I had a second one a short time later with darker mucus and some blood.Then I really didn't go much until today where I went 4 times already. All have been normal BM's.I remember having mucus in the past, but not blood. That's got me a bit freaked out. Is it normal to have blood?When does it become something I should have investigated? When it happens again?Thanks for any insight you can offer.Paula


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Bright red blood is usually from anal irritation. So that is less worrisome then darker blood mixed into the stool. If the blood doesn't come back (or only when down there is really irritated from diarrhea, etc) I wouldn't worry, but if this is more regular you may need to be checked. Even if it is just a hemorrhoid or a fissure if it bleeds regularly you may need more treatment than OTC creams.Some mucus is normal, but when the gut is irritated (like with diarrhea or constipation) it will make more than usual.With the low iron I would get checked for celiac disease as it can mess with absorption.


----------



## Prezwilson15 (Jul 5, 2011)

Thank you Kathleen. I'm wondering if anyone has had the experience of blood tinged mucus with their IBS?Paula


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

It is fairly common, especially when the IBS flares up enough that the anal area can be irritated as well as any internal hemorrhoids. I've had it happen.Although that can happen to perfectly healthy people during a bout of acute diarrhea or occasional constipation. Anal irritation (or tears like a fissure) are not limited to IBSers.


----------



## Prezwilson15 (Jul 5, 2011)

How do you know if you have hemorrhoids? Only by Dr. exam?


----------



## mayflower537 (May 1, 2010)

Prezwilson15 said:


> How do you know if you have hemorrhoids? Only by Dr. exam?


Mine (internal) were diagnosed by colonoscopy. I didn't know they were there. Just every now and then a tiny bit of blood would be on the toilet paper. They still don't really bother me.


----------



## Prezwilson15 (Jul 5, 2011)

I had a flexible sigmoidoscopy in January of 2010 and they took 2 small polyps out, but no hemorrhoids.I'm really debating at this point about whether or not to go back to the GI dr. or wait it out. I have a $3000 deductible and the medical bills I've already incurred are eating away at my income. I'd hate to get another test done just to have it be clear and my husband say "see, you're just a hypochondriac" again.I have blood on my tissue, but that's because I've wiped so much the past 2 days and it stings there too.That's why I'm really trying to determine if the blood in the mucus once is enough to prompt a visit or if I should wait and see if it happens again. Paula


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Once really isn't enough to panic over. Several times a week, or on some kind of regular basis (like a couple of times every month for months on end and nothing preventative seems to stop it like a diaper cream)...then we start thinking something that isn't just going to heal up easy when it stops being wiped raw is going on.


----------

